# Big Lake / Santiam Pass



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Just wanted to share some pictures from our adventures last weekend. We are camped in the Hoodoo Recreation Area. There are two campgrounds near by that sit on Big Lake, but we prefer "Free Range" camping. This area gives us hundreds of miles to ride - mostly on snow mobile trails. We put in about 8 hours and 60 miles of riding over the weekend.

Me going for a ride:









Mr Oregon Campin:









Hoodoo:









The Ride:









The KTM's:









Red Neck Tent Trailer:









If you would like to see more of our pictures you can go here: Santiam Pass on Shutter Fly


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, that looks like fun!
Thanks for all the pics, I enjoyed them


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics. I love camping and riding. That looks like a nice place to go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


>


That the newest Outback Lite? I like the new open air toy platform, although it must really play heck with tongue weights!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures!

We were out riding this weekend as well...but in the Pinchot Gifford Forest. Kids had a blast!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you have GPS coordinates for where you were camping? Looks like a good time and well worth exploring.

We're heading up to the Morrow County OHV area over Labor Day with some folks... more are always welcome


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Do you have GPS coordinates for where you were camping? Looks like a good time and well worth exploring.


Actually, I have it saved as a way-spot on my GPS, but the GPS is at home in the trailer. I will get it and post the coordinates for you. It is pretty easy to find - follow the directions to Hoodoo (the ski resort) - after you go past the ski area there are lots of areas to pull off and camp and trails all over the place.

I think our plan is to go back to this area for Labor day.... we have friends that are making a 110 mile riding trip from Wikiup to Big Lake.

Here is the link to a map of the area we were in: Santiam Pass / Big Lake


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Do you have GPS coordinates for where you were camping? Looks like a good time and well worth exploring.
> 
> We're heading up to the Morrow County OHV area over Labor Day with some folks... more are always welcome


We'll be at Paradise Creek....with bike of course!!! Enjoy the trip Steve.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Do you have GPS coordinates for where you were camping? Looks like a good time and well worth exploring.


Finally remembered to get the coordinates off the GPS for you.

N 44 26.14
W 121 51.651

Heading back up to Wickiup this weekend if anyone is in that area.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Do you have GPS coordinates for where you were camping? Looks like a good time and well worth exploring.


Finally remembered to get the coordinates off the GPS for you.

N 44 26.14
W 121 51.651

Heading back up to Wickiup this weekend if anyone is in that area.
[/quote]

While you're there...snap a few pictures of the campground and lake. I've posted a few of them here and people love them. It really is a great spot. The FREE camping is a nice bonus a well.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

This is how we knew where to go last weekend....










Don't we have great friends?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> This is how we knew where to go last weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give that 60% goodness. That poor Corona is getting hot...couldn't they have put it in a cooler or an coozy?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is how we knew where to go last weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give that 60% goodness. That poor Corona is getting hot...couldn't they have put it in a cooler or an coozy?
[/quote]

Fortunately we were only 20 minutes behind them so the Corona (or the drinker of the Corona) did not suffer too much!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Fortunately we were only 20 minutes behind them so the Corona (or the drinker of the Corona) did not suffer too much!


LOL...ok, then all is forgiven.


----------

